

Badass JS is back - devongovett
http://badassjs.com/post/11867989702/badass-js-is-back-with-a-new-look-heres-a-little

======
benbscholz
"...implementing an entire MP3 decoder in JavaScript allowing Firefox to play
MP3s without any Flash. Now I’m looking for an H.264 decoder in JS."

Out of curiosity, where does one learn about writing a video codec? Is there a
canonical resource for codec implementation?

~~~
onenine
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mpeg-2#ISO.2FIEC_13818>

There's quite a verbose spec for all of the major codecs people talk about,
but sadly it's 10k(? number I heard tossed around). ffmpeg is a great place to
look, but checking out some stuff on fft is a good way to get some background
knowledge.

------
atomical
Had I not read this I would not be aware of some of these very interesting
projects. Thanks!

------
mayal555
Very impressive! I love it. Thank you for sharing

